# Big Island Gamers Wanted



## bernaise (May 21, 2006)

Aloha,

There are two of us here on the Kona side who are looking for a few more people to play whatever rpg we can all agree on.  We would also join a group that needed players.  Don't make us resort to online gaming.  

Mahalo,

Nathan


----------



## fenux (May 28, 2006)

Hahahaha.........


----------



## Bill Muench (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey guys,

I also just moved up to Waikoloa Village about a month ago, from upstate NY. My schedule is so erratic at this point that I can't commit to any particular date or time, but I'd be interested in keeping in touch with all of you and maybe getting together in the future. Let me know what you think.


----------



## bernaise (Jun 3, 2006)

We are looking to start playing sometime in July or early August.  Drop me a line through my link and we can see what works out.


----------



## Bill Muench (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey bernaise,

Just wanted to see if you got the email I sent you last week. Thanks!

Bill


----------



## bernaise (Jun 18, 2006)

Found your email.  It was in the junk mail folder.  I looked for you at the bell desk, but you were out running the shuttle.  I will check the schedule and find you some time this week.


----------



## bernaise (Jul 3, 2006)

We have met two others, so our group could now be four.  We would like to find at least one if not two more people.  Possible Friday night game, but not set in stone yet.


----------

